# Ranitomeya imitator Jeberos, (pic heavy)



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, finally got my darts after a a real long wait lol. Im really chuffed with them, got a trio. Thou have now discovered my viv is nt completely fruit fly tight lol.
Here's some pics of darts and viv : victory:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful frogs and pics!!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very pretty. What is that last thing that they are sitting on? Fungas thing...I like it!


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*



Bearnandos said:


> Beautiful frogs and pics!!!!


thanx, had the viv running for 4-5 months with nowt in it lol




ilovetoads2 said:


> Very pretty. What is that last thing that they are sitting on? Fungas thing...I like it!


 its bali parasite wood-you can get it here Landscaping & Decor Price List


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice, what the background made of looks like granulated fernroot mixed with eco-earth and siliconed on ???


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*background*



KJ Exotics said:


> Nice, what the background made of looks like granulated fernroot mixed with eco-earth and siliconed on ???


its tree fern panel (Xaxim), the coco fibre running down the middle is where the panels meet, I thought Silicone with coco fibre added would break up the back ground colour a little * Panel thick (Xaxim)*


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW they are lovely! And the viv looks really nice too.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

NICE frogs!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh they look realy nice mate viv and frogs


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

nice pics and stunning frogs


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thnx*

cheers for your kind comments, im super chuffed with them lol


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice viv and one of my favourite frogs!


----------

